# be_BY.UTF-8.cat



## izotov (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,
I'm trying to build an amd64 release from sources but I get this error:

```
===> libc (distribute)
cd /usr/src/lib/libc;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/R/stage/trees/lib32 SHARED=copies
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libc.a /R/stage/trees/lib32/usr/lib32
install -o root  -g wheel -m 444  be_BY.UTF-8.cat  /R/stage/trees/lib32/usr/share/nls/be_BY.UTF-8/libc.cat
install: /R/stage/trees/lib32/usr/share/nls/be_BY.UTF-8/libc.cat: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71
```

How can I solve this?
Thanks!


----------

